# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Mystic CT Wooden Boat show, Vanishing Sail, Summer Wind & FLEKKEROY

## LuckyKid

Last Sunday Sue and I drove down to Mystic Seaport to check out the annual Wooden Boat Show and see some special visitors. Carriacou sloop Summer Wind was a featured exhibit at this year's show. She was sailed to the event by it's former owner Alexis Andrews who also showed his film, Vanishing Sail twice daily during the show. Summer Wind was an inspiration for the film and is now based in Newport, RI. Summer Wind looked immaculate on the dock in Mystic, and held it's own alongside the other equally impressive wooden yachts, boats & ships on display.

Alexis Andrews is one of the main organizers of the West Indies Regatta in St Barth and the Antigua Classic regatta.

Also on exhibit at Mystic was the 1936 40-foot Norwegian cutter FLEKKEROY which participated in this year's West Indies Regatta on St Barth. Scandivanian sailors Klara and Bjorn have been cruising the Atlantic coast of N. America for the past 2 years, and are on their way to spend this summer up in Maine. They are great people, having an incredible adventure on this old boat. I hope to meetup with them again someday. 

As always it's great to see Alexis. He always has a lot going on and good stories to tell. He is still travelling to promote Vanishing Sail, and the work of the Carriacou shipwright Alwyn Enoe.

There were many other great boats in the Wooden Boat Show and at Mystic Seaport itself. I hadn't been to the show in 10 years and it's growth was impressive. Mystic Seaport itself is a sprawling historic seaport village - multi-acre property and is worth a visit on it's own.  -Peter

*Alexis*

Alexis-SummerWind.jpg
*
Summer Wind on exhibit at Mystic*

LND_0D54BBC8-CBD8-4A53-B61B-0C5CE4810C1E.jpg

*Norwegian cutter FLEKKEROY*

Flekkeroy.jpg

*Articles on FLEKKEROY* 
http://www.woodenboat.com/whiskey_pl...cruising-maine and 

http://www.5backroad.com/journal/201...r-in-the-night

For Wooden Boat magazine subscribers (not me) the Jan/Feb 2017 issue includes this article on Flekkeroy, written by Bjorn in full. Here are two pages only:

Flekkeroy-WB-Jan2017.jpg

----------


## julianne

Thanks for the report, Peter. We plan to be in Newport later this summer and will look for Summer Wind.

----------

